# For those that run your local club shoots how would you approach this situation...



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

send them the bill for a new target...put the kid on community service and have him help set targets for the next shoot...and the next one...and the next one...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I feel your pain. :sad:


----------



## tacoper8er (Aug 23, 2012)

Kid works off the damage by helping around the club or he gets restricted from shooting


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think he should have to replace the damaged part of the target. He can keep his signed one since he bought it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree with Dave .Make him replace the section he carved his name in .

If they refuse to pay ban the family for life .

Plus post a sign where everyone can see it saying that it will not be tolerated now or in the future.


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't run any clubs in my area but I think my action would be dependent on how severely the target is damaged. If the younger shooter used an arrow to scrape their name into the target and there is a good chance it will fade / disappear after a few months of use, I would most likely talk to their parents. Perhaps some help around the club is in order and 'If this ever happens again you aren't welcome here anymore', plain and simple.

If the younger shooter used something like a knife and the name will be prominent for the rest of the targets life, I would push for them (or their parents) to replace the damaged section of the target. A ban from all club functions for a period of time would also be in order.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Go for the damaged section, in-hand as in shipping and handling costs also. If McKenzie Elk those sections aren't cheap and should make the youngster or parent cringe enough that it won't happen again. More than likely, caught, made to pay and you won't see the youngster....at least for a while.
Realize, the damaged section has to be done away with one way or another, to the kid or another club member or destroyed (can't sell it I don't think without causing other grief if found out). 

The down side, maybe retaliation? Yep, kids can be that way. But then smarter, the youngster wouldn't leave a name....


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

what gets me is the kid is roughly 11years old and shot with his parents. 

I think I can sand the area out and then repaint it. but it is going to take all the definition off the hip of the target.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

McCann said:


> what gets me is the kid is roughly 11years old and shot *with his parents.*
> 
> ...


What a bunch of winners!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

If you can get by with minimal damage then maybe have them pay for your time plus a "damage fee". Show them the price sheet and how much you paid for the section. If they get pissy ask them they would mind if you carver your name in the fender of their vehical. If you go after a bunch they might get a lawyer involved and then you might have to "prove" he did it. HOPEFULLY the parent didn't know that this happened and will get after the youngster.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It doesn't suprise me. I have kids knocking the teeth out of the grizzly bear, riding on targets, shoving the horns in backwards, climbing on extra targets, poking the eyes out with sticks, all while the parents are standing there laughing about it.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> It doesn't suprise me. I have kids knocking the teeth out of the grizzly bear, riding on targets, shoving the horns in backwards, climbing on extra targets, poking the eyes out with sticks, all while the parents are standing there laughing about it.


Yea, I would hang a sign that damage (riding) to the targets will no be tolerated and that any damage can be passed along to the "damager". No need in kids doing that---what the heck are some of the "parents" thinking. That I guess is the problem, the world is full of people who have kids and not parents.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

IMHO, there MUST be consequences from this brat's actions! Paying for the damaged target for starters, and then a penance or either helping set up the course for say 3 events and he cannot compete until the target has been paid for AND he has completed his penance.

These kids today flat aren't getting any consequences, but rather a slap on the wrist for their lack of good judgment! Enough already. It isn't like that was a paper target that was defaced and devalued; it is several hundred dollars worth!

Parents raise hell about the consequences? Tough. If they were with the kid, then they are as irresponsible as their child, and there should be consequences there too. Be I a really hard A**. you darned right I am. Tired of seeing these youngsters just doing anything they want, when they want and where they want.
This is not one bit funny; at least to me it isn't...Just a kid? NO! A brat!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't wait to hear updates on this situation, especially the parents' reacton. Most kids with parents that I see on 3D courses are pretty respectful, but there's always those parents that just want to laugh at their kids riding or otherwise abusing targets. We're expecting a little girl in January and I can't imagine I'd let her get away with something like that. But I have a few years yet before I need to worry about that


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

You can't let the incident go without taking action. I would contact the parents and ask them to bring their son out so you can show them the target and the destruction that was done. I would then present them with the invoice for a new target - they can pay you for it - and they can have the target their son defaced. I would not invite them back to shoot - nor would I let them "work off" the damage - no thanks enough damage.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I would first call the parents and see what they said. Depending on the response I would then choose a course of action. If the parents blew it off they would be getting a notice to pay for a new target, if they didn't I would take them to small claims court as those targets are expensive. If it sounded like they would take care of it and the kid could learn a lesson from their parenting I would probably only ask that the kid and parents come help at the next few shoots and work it off or maybe pay something towards the repair. My guess would be that you will be dealing with the first type of parent because if they were with the kid and were not watching them closely enough that the kid had the time to carve your target on an archery range that could be dangerous they are probably low life parents.


----------



## rmead1988 (May 15, 2013)

Do you have proof it was that child and not another child getting even with that one? I wasn't the best youth lol got my sister in all kinds of trouble growing up by making it look like she did it.... she always go even though


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Call the parents. If they cop an attitude, or claim it couldn't have been there little "Johnny", its a deal breaker. Ban them all. Doesn't matter if its 1 yr or 10 yr. they probably will never return. If they are apologetic and offer some sort of restitution, be fair, but make it a lesson the boy will never forget and that the parents will support too.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Scratch your name on the fender of their car at the next shoot, probably no less expensive damage.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

rmead1988 said:


> Do you have proof it was that child and not another child getting even with that one? I wasn't the best youth lol got my sister in all kinds of trouble growing up by making it look like she did it.... she always go even though


Your right , the kid might have an enemy that was also shooting . If no one saw it , there really is no proof . Seem's strange the kid would carve his name for everyone to see . JMO


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It is vandalism. I'd size up the entire situation including how the parents and kid react to him getting busted. The actual end result from the damage as in how it appears after repair and the long term result. I really wouldn't want to drop a hammer on the kid and/or parents if it is not necessary. If the target can be repaired sufficiently such that it does not look too bad at say 30 yards maybe the parents will offer up say a $50 - $100 donation to the club or even you. As mentioned previously, the kid may not have been the one that "tagged" the target so at first tread gently. No need in making an enemy for no reason. I'd try to ask those that shot the range if and when they saw the carved name so you can possibly narrow down the potential list of vandals.

I'm thinking it might be a good idea to post a LARGE sign asking that archers help take care of the targets and just how much $$$ is put into the targets. List the cost of 4 or 5 targets and how important it is to the club and/or target owners that the targets be properly cared for and NOT abused.


----------



## FL-MUD (Oct 30, 2012)

As has been stated above, there has to be proof it was him to force them to pay for it. It is definitely worth bringing up to the parents and maybe have a "chat" with the kid. An 11 year old should break under some light interrogation and you should be able to tell if it was him or someone trying to get him in trouble, etc. If they do admit to it, they should have to pay for it or at least make the kid help out in set up for a few matches at least. To ban them seems excessive to me mainly because there is not enough constructive activities to occupy young kids so they get mischievous. Maybe he would enjoy getting more involved and learning more about running tournaments and you would have a helper. I think turning it into something positive is a better solution than getting mad at an 11 year old. On the other hand, if the parents are jerks, make 'em pay if you can prove it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Come on guys, it was the kid. Get for real. lain:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am sure you have some tan paint laying around just spray paint it and go on ... you can say something to his parents but come on ....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

shooter74 said:


> I am sure you have some tan paint laying around just spray paint it and go on ... you can say something to his parents but come on ....


Yeah..it was just kids that got bored and murdered the Australian student, "for the fun of it and to watch somebody die."
It was 5 kids that tied up the woman while they beat, burned, castrated, cut of his penis and killed her boyfriend. Then they spent several more hours gang raping her before murdering her

It was just a kid that shot the year old baby in the face and murdered him too.

It was just a couple of kids that brutally beat the 89 year WWII veteran to death just the other day, too.....and it is becoming more and more common by the day. The brats are out of control, period.

This crap starts with the lack of respect for people's property...and then only getting a slap on the wrist for it, if anything at all.

It is high time these brats were taught respect, accountability, and responsibility for their actions! Mommy and daddy should be doing a better job of parenting, but when the brat does things out of line then he/she must pay those consequences, period.

The brat gets away with this and then where does it go from there? Mutilating cats, kittens, dogs? Defacing private property by carving on it; you know, school desks, walls, other people's picnic tables and decks, etc.. 
Then it gets on to bigger things. Nip this crap in the bud now and do that brat a favor. Let him/her off easy and things will escalate later on in his/her life.

Don't like what I have to say? Fine. Put me on your ignore list.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

field14 said:


> Yeah..it was just kids that got bored and murdered the Australian student, "for the fun of it and to watch somebody die."
> It was 5 kids that tied up the woman while they beat, burned, castrated, cut of his penis and killed her boyfriend. Then they spent several more hours gang raping her before murdering her
> 
> It was just a kid that shot the year old baby in the face and murdered him too.
> ...


I don't think anyone is advocating to let the kids or the parents off scot free, but we do all deserve some grace in life. Make it a good lesson for the family, pay for repairs, 1/4 the cost of the section,...


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

start with asking them what they think is fair to give you a barometer of where they stand on the issue. if they laugh it off, ask them when you can expect payment for them to buy it off you. if they are horrified as most of us would be, they may make a better offer than you are thinking.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

field14 said:


> Yeah..it was just kids that got bored and murdered the Australian student, "for the fun of it and to watch somebody die."
> It was 5 kids that tied up the woman while they beat, burned, castrated, cut of his penis and killed her boyfriend. Then they spent several more hours gang raping her before murdering her
> 
> It was just a kid that shot the year old baby in the face and murdered him too.
> ...


OK, your right. Both parents and the kid should be stoned in the public square! 

Seriously? Seems someone needs to get laid..............


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> OK, your right. Both parents and the kid should be stoned in the public square!
> 
> Seriously? Seems someone needs to get laid..............


well, it seems that today's "soft touch" and handling the kids with kids' gloves and making excuses for the kids' actions certainly isn't working. The crimes they are committing have gone beyond stealing crab apples, raiding gardens, and nickel dime stuff and gone on to gang banging, robbery, assault and battery, and now even murder for the fun of it.
They know they won't be tried as an adult if they murder someone and likely won't even get life in prison; rather they'll be out by their 21st birthday.
Nope, these slaps on the wrist given as sentences these days even for felonies isn't going to work; never would Protecting them has gone way too far. Heck, if a parent smacks a kid for anything, it is the parent that is put into handcuffs and walked to the local jail; all the while enabling and reinforcing the control of the kid over the household.
Gotta stop this insanity sometime; may as well start now.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

field14 said:


> well, it seems that today's "soft touch" and handling the kids with kids' gloves and making excuses for the kids' actions certainly isn't working. The crimes they are committing have gone beyond stealing crab apples, raiding gardens, and nickel dime stuff and gone on to gang banging, robbery, assault and battery, and now even murder for the fun of it.
> They know they won't be tried as an adult if they murder someone and likely won't even get life in prison; rather they'll be out by their 21st birthday.
> Nope, these slaps on the wrist given as sentences these days even for felonies isn't going to work; never would Protecting them has gone way too far. Heck, if a parent smacks a kid for anything, it is the parent that is put into handcuffs and walked to the local jail; all the while enabling and reinforcing the control of the kid over the household.
> Gotta stop this insanity sometime; may as well start now.


Yeah, suspending a kid for a week from school for taking Tylenol before soccer practice will teach'em......... or maybe suspend an honor roll high school junior for a week because he was hanging out at a "Senior's Only" function ON school grounds. Letting prisoners be sexually or physically assaulted while in custody is worse than many offenses. An abusive adult is quite often the reason a child develops into an adult criminal and the circle continues.........

Going overboard with 'discipline' is as bad or quite often worse than an offense! It only shows how ridiculous "authority" can be. Showing good judgement is required and absolutely necessary for those in a position of authority.

Damn, I sound like a freaking "progressive"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

